# Portugal Meeting - 26 and 27 May 2012-Nisaclássica



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Last Weekend for the 4th time, I made the classic meeting!

It was a nice weekend with nice people and nice cars...specially Datsun...

In total there were 23 cars.

The Datsun's were the 1200's, SSS and 240Z...

I made a great program, with breakfast at a bakery, a visit to a water powerplant, then a lunch with tradicional food. 
After lunch we sail in river Tejo in Spain, then saw a interpretation center, and returned to Portugal for dinner. After it, we heard "fados", traditional portuguese music...

It was awesome!!!

Nest year it will be the fifth and every year is getting better!

Let's see the pictures...hope you like it!!!

Kind Regards
Mário




































































































Pequeno-almoço na padaria...








]



















Water powerplant


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Barragem da Póvoa...










Póvoa e Meadas...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Montalvão, Lunch









My parents on my 240z...nice picture...love it a lot!!!



























Spain, Cedillo


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Tejo river boat trip...































































My parents again...










Cedillo, interpretation center


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Back to Portugal...









Fados (popular portuguese music)


----------

